# API root tabs vs flourish tabs



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

need your opinion on these two products. Forget about other root ferts for now, Just these two off the shelf root fertilizer available on most LFS


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

It depends on a few things actually. Main differences, 

API, macro nutrients + Iron 

Flourish, macro + trace but much less macros than API.

Basically, if you have sufficient nitrates/phosphates from feeding I would use Flourish otherwise API.


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

I have and still use Flourish tabs and I like it. I just wanted to see if there's any difference using API root tabs with it having macros & iron So I picked one up today and my 1st impression is not great. 1st off API root tabs are way smaller than flourish tabs and are recommended to be added every month compared to 3 months for flourish tabs but what really turns me off was that it disintegrated in the water before I could stick it in the substrate dosing the water column with macro ferts and iron. I don't know if it's a bad or old batch but it's $10 wasted


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi iant,

API Root Tabs do not contain any macro nutrients. This is their description of their product:


> Without proper fertilization, aquarium plants gradually yellow, drop their leaves and die. Aquarium plants require essential nutrients for vibrant growth. API® ROOT TABS are formulated to supply key nutrients, including iron and potassium and carbon, to help new aquatic plants get off to a vigorous start and to keep established plants flourishing. These nutrients are consumed over time in the aquarium and must be replenished for plants to thrive. Safe for use with tropical fish.


There is no mention of Nitrogen or Phosphates, just Potassium and Iron.

And here is the MSDS (OSHA Form 20) information on the product, the main ingredients are clay and carbon with 'additives'.









I strongly recommend Seachem Flourish Tabs as a much more balanced tab, it even helped me to grow Pogostemon helferi in a low tech, no CO2 tank.


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi iant,
> 
> API Root Tabs do not contain any macro nutrients. This is their description of their product:
> 
> ...


Actually at the back of the packaging it says: 

Guaranteed analysis 3-1-1
3% N
1% P2O5
1% KO2
5% Fe
Derived from Urea formaldehyde, Potassium nitrate, Monoammonium phosphate,ferrous sulfate

So i'm assuming from the label on the package it's macro + iron


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

+1
I had pretty bad luck with 5 boxes of API tabs: most of them were dust right there in the original 'bubbles' packaging.
You can also find Flourish tabs in 40 per box packaging, just a bit cheaper.

v3


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

So since both have their reasons for being not up to par...how is ordering from a member here not suitable ?
Osmocoat+ is available from this link at half the price as any tab in a store.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=506393&highlight=


----------

